# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С Днём рождения, Mr_Vinni!

## JAHolper

:FALLEN_02:Поздравляю!:326:

Желаю жить! Хватит учиться)

----------


## Sanych

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!

----------


## vova230

:FALLEN_02:Мистер Винни, расти большой и толстый. Хорошего человека должно быть много.
Поздравляю.:252345243525:

----------


## Mr_Vinni

спасибо всем

----------


## Mouse

Фух, успел с одних именин на другие)) 

*Поздъявьяю с Днём Варенья, Пух!*

----------


## Akasey

эУ, патсанЧег рОсти большоЙ!!!!

----------


## Mr_Vinni

спасибо Вам

----------


## АВИАТОР

Поздравляю! Побольше тебе хорошего в этой жизни и успехов.
Вложение 441

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Поздравляю! Побольше тебе хорошего в этой жизни и успехов.
> Вложение 441


спасибо

----------


## Justin

С днем рождения ! Желаю всего самого лучшего !

----------

